# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  A cool way to eat in Lucid Dreams

## Pax222

Awhile ago I was sleeping very uncomfortably one night (I was camping and it was at least 85F) and had a series of short flashes of Lucid dreams. I was unable to stay in any dream for long because I was so uncomfortably hot I couldn't stabilize any dream for long. In one of these dreams, I lost sight the instant I became semi-Lucid and I knew that in my current state I couldn't prolong the dream for long so I imaged I had a piece of food in my mouth(about the size of a raisin. So naturally the first thing I tasted when I bit down was raisin and then I waited, decided I wanted to eat a Reese's cookie and I bit down. I was able to try many different foods this way(before I bit down I would then imagine the next food I would taste) and was surprised at how much fun that dream was considering that I was in pitch black the entire time.


Does anyone have any other cool ideas on how to eat things in ways other than just sitting down and having the food appear?

----------


## NyxCC

That's pretty smart!  :smiley: 

I use more conventional and a bit slower ways, which can still yield a cool array of foods. Walk into a supermarket and taste anything of interest. Visit a restaurant and order a ton of meals.  ::D:

----------


## RebelSeven

Eat inedible things! I sat down and ate an entire alarm clock once, the plastic case was chalky and unpleasant, the electronic components tasted metallic but in a good, sour, and varied way, different metals had subtle flavor differences. the glass screen tasted like water from old pipes, and the digital screen sparked but had a fruity strawberry/watermelon-ish aftertaste. The wire was chewy and faintly spicy, like nutmeg.

----------


## voot

> Eat inedible things! I sat down and ate an entire alarm clock once, the plastic case was chalky and unpleasant, the electronic components tasted metallic but in a good, sour, and varied way, different metals had subtle flavor differences. the glass screen tasted like water from old pipes, and the digital screen sparked but had a fruity strawberry/watermelon-ish aftertaste. The wire was chewy and faintly spicy, like nutmeg.



I have swallowed bolts once and it taste same like if you place your tongue in some 12V battery.

----------

